
Overachieving Ivy-League Grads and “Success” - treyfitty
https://qz.com/986966/overachieving-ivy-league-students-are-learning-the-wrong-lesson-about-what-it-takes-to-be-successful/
======
treyfitty
I don't know how true it is, because I'm not traveled, but I've always heard
the French being labeled "aloof/lazy." The French author says he eventually
got caught up in [The US'] overachieving culture. It never occurred to me that
Americans would be perceived that way... Are Americans labeled "overachievers"
abroad?

